# Peacock Bass



## Buck306

Dose anyone know if there is peacock bass to be cought down there in the Pensacola area? have heard they been introduced more further down state of Fl. because of the year around temps. It would be something I have wanted to catch but they seem allot smaller in the states then where they originated from witch I think South America if I am right. I have seen them on tv and they are massive in size and great color. Was hoping to get a chance to fish for this fish when I come down in June. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Splittine

None here. Gets to cold I believe is why they can't survive up here.


----------



## Flatspro

You must head 13hrs south to Miami and fish the canals. Good luck!


----------



## Buck306

Flatspro said:


> You must head 13hrs south to Miami and fish the canals. Good luck!


Yeah no......Pensacola is the farthest I will be going. I will driving from Columbus ohio so 13 hours more dose not seem fun.


----------



## Buck306

I did not think there was but thought to ask just in case there was some kind of chance


----------



## Bullshark

The furthest north they are found is south Palm Beach county. And they are rare there.


----------



## FTLA

There was a real bad cold front that hit SFL a couple years ago that pretty much killed the majority of the peacocks.


----------



## baldona523

I'd like to go down there for that python challenge, just sounds like a good time. It'd be fun to do a "only in south florida" trip: Kill a python, catch a peacock, etc. Anyone have any other's I can add to the list?


----------



## jaster

Wrangle up an illegal?


----------



## jaster

Oh wait, thats not SFL only, sorry


----------



## PAWGhunter

Seen guys fishing Peacock bass the last time I went to Hawaii. Looked like a blast! Those sucked fought! I didn't have a freshwater license, so I couldn't participate.


----------



## FTLA

baldona523 said:


> I'd like to go down there for that python challenge, just sounds like a good time. It'd be fun to do a "only in south florida" trip: Kill a python, catch a peacock, etc. Anyone have any other's I can add to the list?



If you duck hunt I would suggest making the drive to hunt the STA. Most people are against that type of hunting but its a great place to see all types of ducks. Also there's some damn good alligator hunting down there!


----------

